

Anonymous-OS - ascentofstan
http://sourceforge.net/projects/anonymous-os/

======
jason_slack
I was wondering myself how safe this would be to try out.

Maybe in a VM?

~~~
ascentofstan
Yeah I was both cautious and curious. It looks like it is just bundled
software (which seems useful), but with a certain risk factor (whatever that
may be) that '?' tampered with the distro first.

------
ascentofstan
Sketchy?

